
Clojure in Python - mcav
http://framegen.wordpress.com/2010/08/22/clojure-in-python/
======
jwr
I wonder if the increasing number of projects that use the "Clojure" name to
market themselves (really having little in common with Clojure) is reason for
worry or a sign of Clojure's success?

------
mark_l_watson
I did not see a link for the code.

~~~
wizard_2
Or understand what it does.

I learned yesterday that a closure is a function that's saved in a variable
with out being effected by the context its run in, just the context it was
saved in.

~~~
apgwoz
This actually refers to the programming language called clojure, _not_ the
concept of closure.

------
cageface
I implemented something along these lines many years ago:
<http://github.com/cageface/lython>

It was a fun hack but it just seemed lispishness is really something you want
to build in as close to the ground up as possible. Still, it is cool that
python makes it so easy to work directly with its AST.

